# Nvidia geht gegen Cryptoming vor



## Eidgenosse1 (18. Februar 2021)

Nun also doch. Nvidia geht endlich den richtigen Schritt gegen diese unglaubliche Ressourcenverschwendung vor und besinnt sich wieder auf ihre Stammkundschaft:









						Gegen Krypto-Miner: Nvidia halbiert Hashrate der GeForce RTX 3060
					

Mit Treiberanpassungen will Nvidia die GeForce RTX 3060 für Krypto-Miner uninteressant machen. Zudem kommt die CMP-Serie speziell für solche.




					www.heise.de
				




Wir können davon ausgehen, dass diese Schritte und noch weitere bei der 3080TI ihren Eingang finden. Händlern sei ebenfalls angeraten, nur eine Grafikkarte pro Person herauszugeben. Zudem wäre es gut, wenn wie von AMD angeraten, zukünftig Captchas bei der Bestellung eingesetzt werden, um Verkäufe über APIs Einhalt zu bieten.

Bezüglich Cryptomining : Ja, ich weiss dass das zentrale Schuldgeldsystem abgelöst werden muss. Die Lösung kann aber nicht sein, dass man die Natur den Preis bezahlen lässt, bis heute lässt sich Atommüll nicht richtig entsorgen. Die Lösung liegt darin, dass wir alle erkennen, dass dieses Geldsystem ein einziger Betrug ist, bei dem fiktives Geld über eine Tastatur erzeugt und dann für reale Arbeitskraft vergeben wird. Allein das Bewusstsein der Menschheit kann das ändern.

Guter Move, Nvidia!


----------



## Rabowke (19. Februar 2021)

... sinnloser Move, nimmt man eben eine alte Treiberversion und fertig.  

Als ob es der Miner-Software auch nur im Ansatz interessieren würde, welche Treiberversion installiert ist. Vor allem gibt es alle (?) Miner auch als Linux-Version, hier ggf. sogar am Treiber vorbei.

Also nein: nichts mit guter move, sondern komplett sinnbefreit.

Ansonsten, ist bei dir alles gut?! Deine Beiträge vermischen so viele Punkte und sind, leider, auch ein wenig wirr.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (19. Februar 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... sinnloser Move, nimmt man eben eine alte Treiberversion und fertig.
> 
> Als ob es der Miner-Software auch nur im Ansatz interessieren würde, welche Treiberversion installiert ist. Vor allem gibt es alle (?) Miner auch als Linux-Version, hier ggf. sogar am Treiber vorbei.
> 
> ...


Du scheinst den Artikel nicht gelesen zu haben. Nvidia behauptet im Artiekl, dass die Massnahmen nur an Grafikkarten angewandt werden können, die noch nicht veröffentlicht wurden, da wie du richtigerweise erkennst, sonst ein alter Treiber genutzt werden kann.

Es ist also ein richtiger und wichtier Schritt, um die neu erscheinenden Grafikkarten für Kryptominer uninteressanter zu machen. Besser wäre, sie würden die Lösung gleich in die Hardware implementieren und den Treiberquellcode veröffentlichen, so wie es AMD macht. Aber es geht in die richtige Richtung.

Danke, bei mir alles ok. Die Welt ist nunmal komplex und Dinge muss man zusammenhängend betrachten, um das grössere Bild zu sehen. Ist ja alles irgendwodurch in diesem Universum miteinander verbunden. Das lehren nicht nur die alten Hermetiker, sondern ist auch Teil der Erkenntnisse der Quantenphysik.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Februar 2021)

Ich hab den Artikel gelesen und du meinst den Treiber bzw. die .inf-Datei zu modifizieren ist jetzt 'rocket science'?

Ergänzend hierzu: du bist doch Linux-Profi, und die meisten Mining-Rags laufen, richtig, unter Linux. Was interessiert Linux jetzt die Beschränkungen des nVidia-Treibers in Hinblick des GPU-Minings? Naaaaaaaaaa?!

Genau. Nichts.

Darum geht es mir. Die Treiberlösung ist völlig für den Eimer. Einzig und allein die neuen Produkte, die in Konkurrenz zu den GPUs sind und nur fürs Mining gedacht sind, machen Sinn und könnten dafür Sorgen, dass die GPUs in den Läden bleiben.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (19. Februar 2021)

Bei youtube gibt es auch ein Video von IgorsLab dazu. Wie er da anmerkt interessiert es die ganz großen Miner gar nicht, die haben mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sowieso modifiziert oder gar ganz eigene Treiber dafür. Nvidia sperrt die aus also machen die ihr eigenes ding daraus. Sowas trifft dann die kleinen Gelegenheits Miner und nicht die großen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. Februar 2021)

Wie sagt man so schön im US-Sport - Too little, too late.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (19. Februar 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab den Artikel gelesen und du meinst den Treiber bzw. die .inf-Datei zu modifizieren ist jetzt 'rocket science'?
> 
> Ergänzend hierzu: du bist doch Linux-Profi, und die meisten Mining-Rags laufen, richtig, unter Linux. Was interessiert Linux jetzt die Beschränkungen des nVidia-Treibers in Hinblick des GPU-Minings? Naaaaaaaaaa?!
> 
> ...


Du hast schon recht mit deiner Aussage. Eine Implementierung in der Hardware selbst wäre sicherlich besser. 

Ich finde es dennoch gut, dass nun die ersten Schritte unternommen werden, um das Kryptomining über Grafikkarten unattraktiv zu gestalten.

Sie könnten sich ja auch einfach zurücklehnen und den Dingen freien Lauf lassen. Ich bin jetzt auch kein Fan von Nvidias proprietärem Ansatz, aber man kann ja mal auch loben wenns in die richtige Richtung geht.


----------



## WildMustang (19. Februar 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... sinnloser Move, nimmt man eben eine alte Treiberversion und fertig.
> 
> Als ob es der Miner-Software auch nur im Ansatz interessieren würde, welche Treiberversion installiert ist. Vor allem gibt es alle (?) Miner auch als Linux-Version, hier ggf. sogar am Treiber vorbei.



Klar, der Miner Software ist es egal mit welcher Hashrate du am minen bist.

Die alten Treiber werden mit den neuen Nvidia Karten nicht funktionieren. Das wird Nvidia einfach unterbinden können. Wenn der Handshake zwischen Bios und Treiber fehlschlägt, wird die Zusammenarbeit halt verweigert bzw. auf ein Minimum reduziert.

Das wird man wahrscheinlich nur umgehen können, wenn man ein custom Bios flasht.


Rabowke schrieb:


> [...] und die meisten Mining-Rags laufen, richtig, unter Linux. Was interessiert Linux jetzt die Beschränkungen des nVidia-Treibers in Hinblick des GPU-Minings? Naaaaaaaaaa?!


Es wird dich vielleicht überraschen, aber auch unter Linux wird man funktionierende Nvidia Treiber benötigen, um die volle Leistung der Karten nutzen zu können.


----------



## dessoul (16. Dezember 2021)

Es gab hier vor kurzem eine Reportage mit den Chefs von Nvidea und AMD. Die haben durchblicken lassen, dass es Ihnen egal ist, was momentan passiert. Warum denn auch nicht? Es sind Firmen, die einfach ihre Produkte verkaufen wollen. Dabei ist es egal, ob deren Produkte von Gamern, Minern, Firmen oder vom Militär gekauft wird. Hauptsache, der Gewinn stimmt. Und wenn dann eine "Anti-Miner-Gamingcard" auf den Markt geworfen wird, kann man sich ziemlich sicher sein, dass das nicht wirklich ernst gemeint ist.


----------

